# 600 كتاب



## fathawy (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*ده ملف torrent فيه 600 كتاب أغلبها في مجال الإتصالات
*http://hotfile.com/dl/12778831/6439067/600_electrical_engineering_books_www.Fulldls.com.torrent.html
* 
و ده برنامج bittorrent للناس اللي معندهاش البرنامج
*http://hotfile.com/dl/12778823/0a2f769/BitTorrent-6.2.exe.html


----------



## اشرف ابو الهيجاء (17 سبتمبر 2009)

البرانا مش فري 
اوكيفة تحميل البرنامج


----------



## عماد الكبير (27 مايو 2010)

شكرا يا أستاذ فوزى ونتظر المزيد منك ....


----------



## عماد الكبير (27 مايو 2010)

يا استاذ فوزى فى ملفات لم تعمل ملفات غريبة ونرجو الافادة وشكرا


----------



## s3obe (2 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووور جدا


----------



## oussama2009 (3 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

